# Accomodation at initial Visit



## udaykiran (Mar 31, 2013)

My entry to Australia should be before Jan. I want to visit Australia and complete the initial formalities so would like to know if there are any decent and affordable accommodation available till I get the bank account and the Medicare and other necessary formalities.


----------



## Montreal Bird (May 7, 2013)

Search on Gumtree useful site


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

If it is just you, there are lots of share house accommodations as well.


----------



## udaykiran (Mar 31, 2013)

i will be travelling with my wife and kid. once i reach Australia Sydney/Melbourne are there any office i need to visit to complete my PR activities?


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

udaykiran said:


> i will be travelling with my wife and kid. once i reach Australia Sydney/Melbourne are there any office i need to visit to complete my PR activities?


Once you reached in oz you must apply tax registration through online.if you need assistance in settle there,approach causewaylink.apply medicare through medicare units.you can collect the deatail from www.immi.gov.au..... to immigrants-new arrivers-.....best of luck.....


----------



## nimgaradarz (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi, im from philippines, just want to inquire if u have any idea how much would a two wk visit in sydney would cost. Il be living with my brother so hotel acommodation is not needed. Im just wondring how much is required to present on my bnk acnt. Tnx


----------

